# Hunter 1/18



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2008)

Planning on going to Hunter on 1/18, this Friday, anyone else?


----------



## Brettski (Jan 15, 2008)

With the snow coming I'd like to get up to the skills

But The Bell has $15 lift that day

I might end up at Hunta though

It depends what the guys in the orifice want to do


----------



## Brettski (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like it's a go for Friday

Now we have to determine where

We have a REAL Novice with us...which is better to keep in touch with him

The Bell Novice area is pretty separated as compared to Hunta 1


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope to see y'all out there...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hope to see y'all out there...


 
I be there, trying to drag my boss out as well.


----------



## layla17 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm trying to get up to Hunter on the 18th.  If not have a great time.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Planning on going to Hunter on 1/18, this Friday, anyone else?



New job started 1/7 or I'd be there.

Back on the weekend schedule for the duration of the season now.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 16, 2008)

JimG. said:


> New job started 1/7 or I'd be there.
> 
> Back on the weekend schedule for the duration of the season now.


 
Well congradulations, hope it's everything you wanted. Hope you enjoyed your time off!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 17, 2008)

$24.95 tickets


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> $24.95 tickets


 

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2008)

mouintain is grooooooomed...  Really nice... Need to fire up more snowmaking.,..  Lower k27 is still closed...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> mouintain is grooooooomed... Really nice... Need to fire up more snowmaking.,.. Lower k27 is still closed...


 
Can't wait! Couple of questions, is the demo shop at the resort? If a person wants demos but doesn't have boot, will they supply boots?


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

OK, saw the Potter's brother deal...this is the second time....I've used my lift card only once

I'll be there, with 2 of my VP's and one of their sons

Meet at 5 fingers at 10:30?


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Can't wait! Couple of questions, is the demo shop at the resort? If a person wants demos but doesn't have boot, will they supply boots?



there's demos at the lodge - but check out The Pro Ski and Ride..  Keith has some good stuff..  Also is an expert boot guy..  So he has boots...

He's on the left just before the turn up to the mountain.

Mention you know me .... blah blah...


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it demo day or is it just demos for a price in the lodge basement

Did they open Purna?


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Is it demo day or is it just demos for a price in the lodge basement
> 
> Did they open Purna?



Not Demoday - shop demos..

No Prune...  No lower K...


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

Any forecast up there about accumulation amounts and the weather for Friday?


----------



## dmc (Jan 17, 2008)

Local radio is saying 3 to 6"


----------



## Brettski (Jan 17, 2008)

So who all is going?

Do we want to meet somewhere

I'll have my Helly Grey and Orange Jacket and Black helmet with my Blue Rockets

What is everyone else using


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

Brettski said:


> So who all is going?
> 
> Do we want to meet somewhere
> 
> ...


 

5 fingers thingee at 10:30 sounds good, black jacket, tan pants, black helmet, either yellow K2 XTs or red Nordica Jet Fuels. Oh, this may help as well, different K2s though:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2008)

dmc said:


> there's demos at the lodge - but check out The Pro Ski and Ride.. Keith has some good stuff.. Also is an expert boot guy.. So he has boots...
> 
> He's on the left just before the turn up to the mountain.
> 
> Mention you know me .... blah blah...


 
Thanks, its for my boss and I'm leaning towards the mountain only cause he could get 3 pair there. He's been away from skiing for awhile and that may be helpful in him choosing a pair to buy. I can only benifit from that


----------

